# My Baby Girl



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

We are just so in love with Holly its unreal

My hubby meet her last night as he finally came home and even he is warming already She is such a treasure, I cant remember what life was like before she came and its only been 2 weeks.

I took her into Dartmouth town centre and everyone loved her, one person even took a photo of her. She is the first cockapoo people had met and they loved her. I was surprised how many dog owners wouldn't let their dogs meet her because they didn't like other dogs, I thought this was such a shame as Holly just wants to meet everyone and everything even my 2 miserable ginger toms :laugh:

everyone in the whole world should own a cockapoo as it would make everyone smile and make it a better place to live


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Liz, I stayed in Dartmouth 2 weeks ago - that Friday when it rained like nothing on earth - I was walking the coastal path! I would have loved to have met Holly


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

Hi Liz, holly is lovely, and i could not agree more with what life was like before our beautiful pups came into our lives, we have had Flossy for just under 4 weeks and from day one she just fitted in so well , and i know my world is a much happier place with my beautiful girl in it x x


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Hi Liz, I stayed in Dartmouth 2 weeks ago - that Friday when it rained like nothing on earth - I was walking the coastal path! I would have loved to have met Holly


Next time you're around give us a shout and we will be out to play, unless of course you pick a day with weather like that Friday in which case come round and have a coffee :smile:


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

They are truly adorable these cockapoos. xx


----------



## marleysmommy77 (Jun 29, 2011)

hi mrs stevo 

you are absolutely right when i got marley my whole world just opened up to me he can be a handful sometimes but i love him no matter what and he is the best im thinking of welcoming another cockapoo into my life since i love my boy soo much im just waiting for the right one might even adopt one under the right circumstances


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Holly is beautiful! When out alking cockapoos youre always sure to attract plenty of attention,i know that when i see a cockapoo i cant get over to say hello quick enough lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

mandym said:


> Holly is beautiful! When out alking cockapoos youre always sure to attract plenty of attention,i know that when i see a cockapoo i cant get over to say hello quick enough lol


Exactly, I dont know if that says something about us as owners or just about what happens to you when you do become an owner.... everybodies posts made me smile.
Glad Holly has managed to get your husband on her side


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

No wonder people take photos. Holly is gorgeous!!


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Liz

Holly is absolutely adorable - love her colouring and she looks so cute after her bath 

Fab to hear that everything is going so brilliantly ... who could not be totally smitten with her, she's perfect  Best wishes, Karen.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Holly is very pretty, not surprising she is turning heads. Lovely coat and colouring. I'm glad things are going well.


----------

